# how long after topping to flower?



## bluealein56 (Feb 7, 2009)

i topped two of the shrubs last sunday, but now im getting concerned cause i feel like the room is gettig crowded so i might need to go ahead and flower.tomorrow will be 7 days. how much longer should i wait to flower after i top?


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 7, 2009)

I would give it about five days to come out of any shock from the trimming and then flower her.  Or you can keep topping over and over again and make it really bushy.


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 7, 2009)

*You can only top onces I flower now if you see noticable growth*


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 7, 2009)

You can top as many times as you want.


----------



## bluealein56 (Feb 8, 2009)

they grew back differently the second time i topped them


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 8, 2009)

can anyone elaborate on consecutive topping's effects?


----------



## bluealein56 (Feb 8, 2009)

well so far, they get more bushy


----------



## bluealein56 (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks everyone. i was unsure if i could start now or if i had to wait ten days.


----------



## Vegs (Feb 8, 2009)

I think that it's fair to say that you can top as much as you want throughout the veg cycle and about 5 days after the last topping before switching to the flower cycle. This is assuming one is not working with an auto flower which will do just that, auto flower regardless of light schedule.

Working with the conventional 5-6 weeks of veg cycles, one may be able to top 2 or 3 times before switching to flower cycle depending on variety. Variety throws in another interesting variable not including setup, nute schedule, techniques, etc.

Is there a statistician in the house here? =)


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 8, 2009)

Can you do radical topping in auto's? does the auto trigger slow down equally to the stunt from chopping, or are they independent?

how many nodes would you leave between cuts to ensure proper bod dev?


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't think topping autos will work that well. They have a set grow time and if you top it, its not going to get a chance to grow back too much, its just going to keep flowering whatever it has left.

Also, its fine to flower 1 week after topping. 

Consecutively, if you keep topping, the weed will keep diving into two main branches whereever you chopped one, so eventually the weed will be very branched out, like a tree.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 8, 2009)

yea thats what im doing. i cut my first crop at the 6th node, and plan to on the 10th or 12th.

i actually tired to fim but screwed up a bit so there are a couple with 4 but most have 2 or 3 shoots.


----------



## bluealein56 (Feb 8, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> yea thats what im doing. i cut my first crop at the 6th node, and plan to on the 10th or 12th.
> 
> i actually tired to fim but screwed up a bit so there are a couple with 4 but most have 2 or 3 shoots.



I tried to fim and just got some jacked up looking leaves, and two new shoots. One of the the plants didnt even grow back two shoots, it just grew back one big one, and another one developed two but one is about two inches long and the other shoot is about 10 inches long. And the last one just came out like a regular topping.


----------



## curiouscat420 (Feb 8, 2009)

i fim'd and was ver successful with both girls... got 4 mains on each!... really neat too... you can actually see where i cut still!..

anyway, i fim'd about a week and a half before i started flowering... Mr. Green on Youtube tops his a week INTO flowering... i would try fim, even if it doesnt work, you will still get the topping effect...


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 9, 2009)

lol 2 of my shoots have half nodes. i leaf alternating sides


----------

